# Mourinho sacked!



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2015)

No not yet but do you think he should be?

In my view he should be given the season at least to turn it around.
Club and some supporters have short memories if they force him out.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2015)

After Saturday I thought he would be gone by Monday!


----------



## Craigg (Nov 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			No not yet but do you think he should be?

In my view he should be given the season at least to turn it around.
Club and some supporters have short memories if they force him out.
		
Click to expand...

I think the guy is looking for the sack to get him out of his contract. Good Riddance I say. What a jerk he really is.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 3, 2015)

Couple of weeks too late you'd have to say, what with the obvious replacement, Jurgen Klopp, now at Liverpool. Not sure who Chelsea would replace Mourinho with.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

Can't believe he's still there. If he had a bad squad and was struggling to improve their league position I'd say let him complete the season. But he has a very good squad whose confidence he appears to have shattered. He's behaving with a seige mentality and slagging off everyone and his dog. Just think of all the flak that has come Chelsea's way this seaon, all of his own making, and the damage that's doing.

A strong board would be saying shut up, knuckle down and graft. But all that would achieve is for him entrench himself further and kick off back... get rid or accept mid table mediocrety.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

Think he is doing a brilliant job this season - keep it going :whoo:


----------



## Craigg (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think he is doing a brilliant job this season - keep it going :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

This too :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Absolutely not! can't remember the last time we could laugh at Chelsea this long, after all we are near Panto season:ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely not! can't remember the last time we could laugh at Chelsea this long, after all we are near Panto season:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no we're not:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Oh no we're not:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes *we* are:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Oh yes *we* are:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He's behind you!:whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think he is doing a brilliant job this season - keep it going :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Another here who thinks he should stay.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			He's behind you!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no he's not!!


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2015)

Chelsea fans have not got the guts to speak up about Jose , he is showing us all that he is not so special , ok when he has money to spend but now he has not got a clue and they want to sack him but it cost and he won`t go as his special one tag will be ruined ...............where are you chelsea fans , your forum needs you , you gave it some last season but now you eating humble pie every week and it taste really good to us , Stoke City next week , that will not be easy , please do not sack jose has he needs a lesson on how to behave and needs more pain , , we just loving it and maybe mark hughes will go to the hotel at HT to shake jose hands with chelsea 5 nil down , that be good ...................meanwhile in Wenger we trust ......................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

JCW said:



			Chelsea fans have not got the guts to speak up about Jose , he is showing us all that he is not so special , ok when he has money to spend but now he has not got a clue and they want to sack him but it cost and he won`t go as his special one tag will be ruined ...............where are you chelsea fans , your forum needs you , you gave it some last season but now you eating humble pie every week and it taste really good to us , Stoke City next week , that will not be easy , please do not sack jose has he needs a lesson on how to behave and needs more pain , , we just loving it and maybe mark hughes will go to the hotel at HT to shake jose hands with chelsea 5 nil down , that be good ...................meanwhile in Wenger we trust ......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

As bad as Chelsea and Mourinho have been this season they still managed to beat Arsenal and Wenger did they not ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As bad as Chelsea and Mourinho have been this season they still managed to beat Arsenal and Wenger did they not ?
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As bad as Chelsea and Mourinho have been this season they still managed to beat Arsenal and Wenger did they not ?
		
Click to expand...

We all know Mike Dean won that match for them , still got the glasses on i see , one result and you on a roll on here .................Nice try but we are way ahead of you and chelsea despite what Mike Dean done ...................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

JCW said:



			We all know Mike Dean won that match for them , still got the glasses on i see , one result and you on a roll on here .................Nice try but we are way ahead of you and chelsea despite what Mike Dean done ...................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Zouma who scored and the Chambers OG ? Can't see Dean in the goalscorers list ?


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought it was Zouma who scored and the Chambers OG ? Can't see Dean in the goalscorers list ?
		
Click to expand...

I have Nothink to Say ...................EYG


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought it was Zouma who scored and the Chambers OG ? Can't see Dean in the goalscorers list ?
		
Click to expand...

I did point this out last week nothing like facts to spoil a blinkered opinion. 

no-think sums it up nicely......


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I did point this out last week nothing like facts to spoil a blinkered opinion. 

no-think sums it up nicely...... 

Click to expand...

Everton were always the best club in the  city of liverpool , More class .......................EYG


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

JCW said:



			Everton were always the best club in the  city of liverpool , More class .......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

With your history of spouting rubbish, leave us out of this and stick to Chelsea:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Loads of rumours goin round who is in line to replace him including Roberto Mancini.

As much as I would love Roberto to stay at me second fave club. How ironic would that be. Maureen has delighted himself commenting on how he replaces Robbie and does a better job. Would proper rub Maureen's nose in it.

it has been reported that Maureen can manage in the prem league if he is sacked.
which begs the question, Who would want him ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Loads of rumours goin round who is in line to replace him including Roberto Mancini.

As much as I would love Roberto to stay at me second fave club. How ironic would that be. Maureen has delighted himself commenting on how he replaces Robbie and does a better job. Would proper rub Maureen's nose in it.

it has been reported that Maureen can manage in the prem league if he is sacked.
which begs the question, Who would want him ?
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Loads of rumours goin round who is in line to replace him including Roberto Mancini.

As much as I would love Roberto to stay at me second fave club. How ironic would that be. Maureen has delighted himself commenting on how he replaces Robbie and does a better job. Would proper rub Maureen's nose in it.

it has been reported that Maureen can manage in the prem league if he is sacked.
which begs the question, Who would want him ?
		
Click to expand...

Man City


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Loads of rumours goin round who is in line to replace him including Roberto Mancini.

As much as I would love Roberto to stay at me second fave club. How ironic would that be. Maureen has delighted himself commenting on how he replaces Robbie and does a better job. Would proper rub Maureen's nose in it.

it has been reported that Maureen can manage in the prem league if he is sacked.
which begs the question, Who would want him ?
		
Click to expand...


Liverpool


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't foget the poison Maureen brings to a club. He taints every club he goes to. Do owners want that for their club / brand? I know he brings trophies but at what cost? There needs to be a brand clean up every time he leaves somewhere.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

I think he needs to take a break from football management he appears to be loosing his mind, it would also give him time to work in his obsession with Arsene Wenger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I think he needs to take a break from football management he appears to be loosing his mind, it would also give him time to work in his obsession with Arsene Wenger.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon that obsession is more than equal on both sides - Wenger has never had an issue stirring the pot with him -mainly because Maureen beats him very regualry


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't foget the poison Maureen brings to a club. He taints every club he goes to. Do owners want that for their club / brand? I know he brings trophies but at what cost? There needs to be a brand clean up every time he leaves somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the owners and fans to some extent really care anymore, such is the fickleness of football these days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't foget the poison Maureen brings to a club. He taints every club he goes to. Do owners want that for their club / brand? I know he brings trophies but at what cost? There needs to be a brand clean up every time he leaves somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Owners wouldn't mind because it would bring in the money 

Fans don't mind because it brings in the players and trophies


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon that obsession is more than equal on both sides - Wenger has never had an issue stirring the pot with him -mainly because Maureen beats him very regualry
		
Click to expand...

Do you actually believe that?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Owners wouldn't mind because it would bring in the money 

Fans don't mind because it brings in the players and trophies
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty who agree the trophies for 2 years at least make JM viable option but anyone who has a real interest in the long term good of there club wouldn't want him anywhere near with all the baggage he brings IMO. 
I certainly wont want him, would you say it goes all bad from now until may and Bayern come calling JK goes off back home would you accept Jose for next season?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Do you actually believe that?
		
Click to expand...

Well Maureen does regualry beat Wenger and facts shows they are both obsessed with each other 


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ords-between-Chelsea-and-Arsenal.html?image=4

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...urinho-the-history-of-their-rivalry-in-quotes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			There are plenty who agree the trophies for 2 years at least make JM viable option but anyone who has a real interest in the long term good of there club wouldn't want him anywhere near with all the baggage he brings IMO. 
I certainly wont want him, would you say it goes all bad from now until may and Bayern come calling JK goes off back home would you accept Jose for next season?
		
Click to expand...

I also wouldn't want him as our manager - he is a short term manager based on money


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

And we are OK with Tommy Wright at the moment thankyou as he will see us to second place in the league; and winners of either League Cup or Scottish Cup (best not to be greedy with these things).

COYS


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Maureen does regualry beat Wenger and facts shows they are both obsessed with each other 


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ords-between-Chelsea-and-Arsenal.html?image=4

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...urinho-the-history-of-their-rivalry-in-quotes

Click to expand...

Sorry can't tell if you are being serious or just using it to have a dig at Wenger.

Wenger answers questions when asked Maureen brings Wenger up almost every press conference.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Sorry can't tell if you are being serious or just using it to have a dig at Wenger.

Wenger answers questions when asked Maureen brings Wenger up almost every press conference.
		
Click to expand...

They are both as bad as each other - but you wouldn't see that with you highly favouring one side - think it's called blinkered 

If you really think that Mourinho brings up Wenger in almost every press conference then you must be hearing things


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are both as bad as each other - but you wouldn't see that with you highly favouring one side - think it's called blinkered 

If you really think that Mourinho brings up Wenger in almost every press conference then you must be hearing things
		
Click to expand...

Now I really don't know if you are being serious


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Now I really don't know if you are being serious
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't I be serious ? 

You are an Arsenal fan - you will think Mourinho is obsessed 

A Chelsea fan will think Wenger has a problem 

I detest Mourinho as a person but I can clearly see that they are both at it - both guilty of stirring each other up - both guilty of stirring it in the media and in press conferences - Mourinho prob does it better because he backs it up with wins and trophies


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			There are plenty who agree the trophies for 2 years at least make JM viable option but anyone who has a real interest in the long term good of there club wouldn't want him anywhere near with all the baggage he brings IMO. 
I certainly wont want him, would you say it goes all bad from now until may and Bayern come calling JK goes off back home would you accept Jose for next season?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to add to this - I reckon Ancelotti is lined up for the Bayern Job 

Pep to City 

Pellegrini back to Spain 

The one who could take over at Chelsea is Simeone 

But where does it leave Maureen ? Rumours that Juve coach is struggling ?


----------



## StevieT (Nov 3, 2015)

I must admit, I thought he'd be gone on Monday after the weekend he had.

I'm happy for him to stay where he is - no rush at all!


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why wouldn't I be serious ? 

You are an Arsenal fan - you will think Mourinho is obsessed 

A Chelsea fan will think Wenger has a problem 

I detest Mourinho as a person but I can clearly see that they are both at it - both guilty of stirring each other up - both guilty of stirring it in the media and in press conferences - Mourinho prob does it better because he backs it up with wins and trophies
		
Click to expand...

Again this bears no resemblance to reality and I cannot tell if you are trolling me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Again this bears no resemblance to reality and I cannot tell if you are trolling me.
		
Click to expand...

Umm but I have shown you comments they have both made to show it is reality ? 

Instead of accusing me of trolling Can you provide some basis to your theory that is just Mourinho who is obsessed ? So far you have provided nothing


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I think he needs to take a break from football management he appears to be loosing his mind, it would also give him time to work in his obsession with Arsene Wenger.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you on that one. His face often looks like he's a rabbit in the headlights. He looks genuinely shell shocked.



Liverpoolphil said:



			They are both as bad as each other - but you wouldn't see that with you highly favouring one side - think it's called blinkered 

If you really think that Mourinho brings up Wenger in almost every press conference then you must be hearing things
		
Click to expand...

As much as Wenger can let rip, I've only ever seen/heard him do it in response to what another manager has said. His spats with Fergie were pretty much instigated by Fergie, and Jose does exactly the same.

Sorry, but I think Wenger has done really well to keep Arsenal in the top 4 at a time when they were well strapped for dosh. Great manager in my eyes.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 3, 2015)

Personally, I hope he stays and not because I am a Man United fan or because I want to see them fail. Football is a ridiculous game these days and a small part of this is the constant merry-go-round of managers. I really don't understand owners who at the first fall want to sack the manager. History tells us this is the wrong way to do it. All the most successful teams have had long term managers. Liverpool in the 70's and 80's, Man United in the 90's, 00's to name the obvious ones. Pulling the trigger too early is a disaster. The obvious example is Man United not sacking Ferguson.
I can understand if you get a new guy and he never shows any signs of success ( Moyes for example), but Mourinho won the league less than 6 months ago with 3 games to spare. 
In my view, when considering these things, it's often a good idea to think what your opponents would like you to do and then do the opposite. If I was a mercenary United fan, I would want to see them sack Mourinho, because that effectively writes off the defending champions for this season and they lose a good if not great manager, never to return.
I keep thinking that Chelsea will learn and if they ever do, they will be a team to be feared. Over the last decade they have gone through way too many managers and I believe it has cost them dearly.
If I was Chelsea, I wouldn't be thinking too much about the current crisis, but more about if Mourinho is the man to build the next team and the one after that. If the answer is yes, then you keep him. If the answer is no, you shouldn't have employed him in the first place.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

So has Wenger planted special agent Cesc in to undermine Jose?  reports are he is the one who would rather lose than win for Jose?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 3, 2015)

Warburton might be a surprise choice.
After all, he has proved he can manage at the top level now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			So has Wenger planted special agent Cesc in to undermine Jose?  reports are he is the one who would rather lose than win for Jose?
		
Click to expand...

Would add Hazard onto the list as well


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would add Hazard onto the list as well
		
Click to expand...


hes engineering a move to sunny climes........ 






  hala madrid


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			hes engineering a move to sunny climes........ 






  hala madrid
		
Click to expand...

No doubt at all about that - expect him to be there next year and Costa back there as well 

Wouldn't surprise me to see Benzema and Ronaldo being involved in some sort of swap


----------



## GB72 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have never ceased to be amazed at football contracts. From what I have read (and it may be garbage) Mourinho is in line to be paid Â£30million if he is sacked. So you are bad at your job and you get rewarded with a Â£30million payout. If you want to move on, then all you need to do is manage a club into the ground and take the loot before moving on to pastures news, seems totally insane to me.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No doubt at all about that - expect him to be there next year and Costa back there as well 

Wouldn't surprise me to see Benzema and *Ronaldo being involved in some sort of swap*

Click to expand...

Oi cut that out only one place the worlds greatest is going to move too......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Oi cut that out *only one place the worlds greatest is going to move to*o......
		
Click to expand...

Is Messi coming to Goodison?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't need Messi, we've got Kone.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Is Messi coming to Goodison? 

Click to expand...

And there was me thinking you were quite happy with Leon Osman....


----------



## daverollo (Nov 3, 2015)

No way should Chelsea get rid of Jose, if any manager has earned the right to be given a chance to turn things around it is him with what he has achieved at Chelsea.

He won't want to leave London anyway, it's a complete myth him and Arsene don't get along, you just need to see this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT22q_BbsaM


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't need Messi, we've got Kone.
		
Click to expand...

Is that traffic Kone?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah, not heard of him? Arouna "Hat-trick Hero" Kone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't think he should be sacked but he needs to address the on field issues they've got pronto. I would never had thought I'd see a Chelsea side looking so average under him. 

Off the field issues with the FA and media hasn't helped and although I agree with him that some decisions have gone against them, some of their performances have been shocking by their own standards.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And there was me thinking you were quite happy with Leon Osman.... 

Click to expand...

I am, just imagine if we had Messi, 1st and 2nd in the world&#128515;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Warburton might be a surprise choice.
After all, he has proved he can manage at the top level now.

Click to expand...

hahahaha - careful now...


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Loads of rumours goin round who is in line to replace him including Roberto Mancini.

As much as I would love Roberto to stay at me second fave club. How ironic would that be. Maureen has delighted himself commenting on how he replaces Robbie and does a better job. Would proper rub Maureen's nose in it.

it has been reported that Maureen can manage in the prem league if he is sacked.
which begs the question, Who would want him ?
		
Click to expand...

Not Arsenal.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry to add to this - I reckon Ancelotti is lined up for the Bayern Job 

*Pep to Arsenal
*
Pellegrini back to Spain 

The one who could take over at Chelsea is Simeone 

But where does it leave Maureen ? Rumours that Juve coach is struggling ?
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Corrected for you.
		
Click to expand...

Why would he be going to Arsenal ? 

What about Wenger ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Not Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...

Reckon a good amount of Arsenal fans would - happy to spend the money sat their doing nothing and would IMO take Arsenal over the line and win the major trophies


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As bad as Chelsea and Mourinho have been this season they still managed to beat Arsenal and Wenger did they not ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and in one-off matches anything can happen. 

Lets see where teams end up over the course of the 38 game season. 

Wengers Arsenal have managed top 4 in 18 x 38 game seasons - unbelievable consistency. :thup:

Liverpool have been pants in the league except a couple of years ago when they finished 2nd. 

They won the CL about 10 years ago but that is a cup game and the best teams do not necessarily pick up the trophy - ha ha ha. :ears:


----------



## Tongo (Nov 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yes and in one-off matches anything can happen. 

Lets see where teams end up over the course of the 38 game season. 

*Wengers Arsenal have managed top 4 in 18 x 38 game seasons - unbelievable consistency.* :thup:

Liverpool have been pants in the league except a couple of years ago when they finished 2nd. 

They won the CL about 10 years ago but that is a cup game and the best teams do not necessarily pick up the trophy - ha ha ha. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem with the PL these days: too many happy with consistency and the possibility of Champions League football rather than winning trophies. A couple of FA Cup wins in the last decade are scant return for a club that was winning championship titles.


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			He's behind you!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he's BELOW you!!

And long may it last &#128512;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yes and in one-off matches anything can happen. 

Lets see where teams end up over the course of the 38 game season. 

Wengers Arsenal have managed top 4 in 18 x 38 game seasons - unbelievable consistency. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The trophy for that must be really nice 




			Liverpool have been pants in the league except a couple of years ago when they finished 2nd. 

They won the CL about 10 years ago but that is a cup game and the best teams do not necessarily pick up the trophy - ha ha ha. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

What do Liverpool have to do with anything ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear god. A Mourinho post and its Wenger/Liverpool again

For my tuppence worth, I think Mourinho deserves a chance to get Chelsea out of the mess they are in. Seems strange that they've gone from a title winning side to a side struggling for the next PL win. I do wonder how much the players are to blame and the Fabregas comments, and his vehement denial today can't help. If he's lost the dressing room, why not bench those that don't wan't to be there and bring some younger blood in. 

Personally I think he'll get to spend the cash again in January and time to see how results go. I don't really see them contending for top four, and so they'll need to win the CL to qualify. Can't seem Abramovich being happy with Europa league and missing out on the CL cash jamoboree and so if he can't get them there he'll be gone. No idea who'll take over but not sure I go with some of the names being bandied around by some on here and how they can be so sure manager a will go to one club and manager b to another.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The trophy for that must be really nice 

What do Liverpool have to do with anything ?
		
Click to expand...

Its called a comparison, look them up they are useful for gauging things like performance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Its called a comparison, look them up they are useful for gauging thinks like performance.
		
Click to expand...


A trophy cabinet is always a good comparison but it's not about Liverpool 

Why do I need to use them as a comparison when it was about Mourinho beating Wenger regualry and beating him also this season in the league !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

Tongo said:



			That's the problem with the PL these days: too many happy with consistency and the possibility of Champions League football rather than winning trophies. A couple of FA Cup wins in the last decade are scant return for a club that was winning championship titles.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I necessarily agree 100% with this. After the invincibles season there was some rebuilding but still managed CL qualification year on year. In the mean time City United and Chelsea have been bankrolled and able/willing to spend and so winning hte title has become harder as these clubs have lured the best and biggest to the PL and have in my opinion better and more in depth squads. That isn't to say Arsenal haven't spent big amounts but I just don't think to the extent. They may or may not have been able to do so and chose not to, in which case the PL is always going to get harder to win but as a result the odd cup success and continuing CL qualification doesn't seem that bad a return


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As bad as Chelsea and Mourinho have been this season they still managed to beat Arsenal and Wenger did they not ?
		
Click to expand...

What does Arsenal and Wenger got to do with anything?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			What does Arsenal and Wenger got to do with anything?
		
Click to expand...

Ask JCW who brought Wenger into it which why I replied with that post :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Its called a comparison, look them up they are useful for gauging things like performance.
		
Click to expand...

Only when it suits of course.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Premier League Rules.

When discussing the teams/players/managers at the top of the PL it is a fact that you must bring Arsenal & Liverpool into it as they are the teams that compete to be the 4th team in a top 4 and their fans are the most frustrated in not having won the PL at all or for the longest time, but have the most reasons for not doing so.&#128540;


----------



## Tongo (Nov 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I necessarily agree 100% with this. After the invincibles season there was some rebuilding but still managed CL qualification year on year. In the mean time City United and Chelsea have been bankrolled and able/willing to spend and so winning hte title has become harder as these clubs have lured the best and biggest to the PL and have in my opinion better and more in depth squads. That isn't to say Arsenal haven't spent big amounts but I just don't think to the extent. They may or may not have been able to do so and chose not to, in which case the PL is always going to get harder to win but as a result the odd cup success and continuing CL qualification doesn't seem that bad a return
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the age old excuse. So and so's got more money than us etc etc. 

Didnt seem to hamper Liverpool a couple of seasons ago when they almost won the title. But for a meltdown at Palace they would probably have won the league despite such financial deficiencies. 

Didnt seem to hamper Atletico Madrid in Spain a couple of years ago either.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A trophy cabinet is always a good comparison but it's not about Liverpool 

Why do I need to use them as a comparison when it was about Mourinho beating Wenger regualry and beating him also this season in the league !
		
Click to expand...

You would imagine a thread comparing Arsene to Maureen would be called Arsene vs Maureen rather than Maureen sacked but hey what do I know.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Ah, the age old excuse. So and so's got more money than us etc etc. 

Didnt seem to hamper Liverpool a couple of seasons ago when they almost won the title. But for a meltdown at Palace they would probably have won the league despite such financial deficiencies. 

Didnt seem to hamper Atletico Madrid in Spain a couple of years ago either.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying it's the only reason but I'd argue it's a huge contributory factor. How much did Liverpool pay for Suarez including wages as he was instrumental in their oh so near season. It can happen as Atletico proved but far too often the bigger spenders in most leagues will win or go close.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			You would imagine a thread comparing Arsene to Maureen would be called Arsene vs Maureen rather than Maureen sacked but hey what do I know.
		
Click to expand...

Is it Post 28 when you started talking about Mourinho having an obsession with Wenger ? 

So that's two Arsenals fans both bringing Wenger into the discussion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			You would imagine a thread comparing Arsene to Maureen would be called Arsene vs Maureen rather than Maureen sacked but hey what do I know.
		
Click to expand...

You make a good point backed up by the micro summary of some and the he said this.... Wonder what a poll would show. Will Mourinho last all season, end of November or after the January window or will he not get sacked at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2015)

JCW said:



			We all know Mike Dean won that match for them .......... then you say............, still got the glasses on i see
		
Click to expand...

Hypocritical?

I wouldn't get rid of Mourinho if it's based on trophy likelihood, as he will trophies for them again, even if not this season, although still the CL and the FA (Fortunate, Arsene) cup to go for.

If it's for the tarnishing of the club, I would consider it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hypocritical?

I wouldn't get rid of Mourinho if it's based on trophy likelihood, as he will trophies for them again, even if not this season, although still the CL and the FA (Fortunate, Arsene) cup to go for.

If it's for the tarnishing of the club, I would consider it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pete, old stuff, but you's gave Suarez plenty of leeway when he was tarnishing you lot, did you consider it then?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Pete, old stuff, but you's gave Suarez plenty of leeway when he was tarnishing you lot, did you consider it then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, after the Ivanovic bite, I wanted him gone at the time.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would he be going to Arsenal ? 

What about Wenger ?
		
Click to expand...


Do you think Wenger can go on forever?

I am talking about the successor to Wenger and Pep Guardiola is certainly someone on Arsenal's radar. Why wouldnt Pep come to Arsenal? We know that he has ambition to manage in the PL so who are the candidates? Top 4 obviously, maybe top 6. So that would include Arsenal along with the likes of Chelsea, Man U, Man City. Possiblly Liverpool and Spurs but unlikely as they are currently happy with their respective managers.

Regardless of what you might think it is a real possibility, you cannot rule it out. Pep could be the next Arsenal manager. Its not all about money and even if it was Arsenal could pay as much as anyone else to get the right man - post Wenger.

Wenger certainly will have a say about who comes in next and I would think that Pep would be the club's number one target.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Do you think Wenger can go on forever?

I am talking about the successor to Wenger and Pep Guardiola is certainly someone on Arsenal's radar. Why wouldnt Pep come to Arsenal? We know that he has ambition to manage in the PL so who are the candidates? Top 4 obviously, maybe top 6. So that would include Arsenal along with the likes of Chelsea, Man U, Man City. Possiblly Liverpool and Spurs but unlikely as they are currently happy with their respective managers.

Regardless of what you might think it is a real possibility, you cannot rule it out. Pep could be the next Arsenal manager. Its not all about money and even if it was Arsenal could pay as much as anyone else to get the right man - post Wenger.

Wenger certainly will have a say about who comes in next and I would think that Pep would be the club's number one target.
		
Click to expand...

Pep's contract finishes at the end of the season 

So that means it's very likely he is moving in the summer - so is this Wengers last season then ? Very much doubt that 

And yes money does have a very big say - both City and Chelsea can offer him "unlimited" funds 

So those two clubs are the two favourites IMO if Pep was coming to the Prem.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, after the Ivanovic bite, I wanted him gone at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Very honest fella, problem with the best is, they tend to have this odd side, Suarez, fantastic footballer, Jose, fantastic manager, both have had success and improved every team they've been involved in.
I can see Jose turning this around and having a big say in the season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Very honest fella, problem with the best is, they tend to have this odd side, Suarez, fantastic footballer, Jose, fantastic manager, both have had success and improved every team they've been involved in.
I can see Jose turning this around and having a big say in the season.
		
Click to expand...

I'll admit that I gave him another go after the Ivanovic bite - but once the Chellini incident happened he was gone and bar the odd few most wanted him gone - shame as it clearly looks like he did it to engineer a move away


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll admit that I gave him another go after the Ivanovic bite - but once the Chellini incident happened he was gone and bar the odd few most wanted him gone - shame as it clearly looks like he did it to engineer a move away
		
Click to expand...

You can't stand in the way of a player wanting to better himself. More money, champions league football every year, playing with other top players, the attractive location, etc.

No contest.

Things Liverpool FC cannot offer a player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			You can't stand in the way of a player wanting to better himself. More money, champions league football every year, playing with other top players, the attractive location, etc.

No contest.

Things Liverpool FC cannot offer a player.
		
Click to expand...

Not many clubs can compete against the likes of Barce or others with more money and winning trophies regualry - just ask the players that have left Arsenal and gone on to be successful 

Under no illusions of the situation we are in right now


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 4, 2015)

Monaco in for Jose with a Â£35m offer ? if roman really  wants him gone no better chance than that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2015)

sawtooth said:



*You can't stand in the way of a player wanting to better himself*. More money, champions league football every year, playing with other top players, the attractive location, etc.

No contest.

Things Liverpool FC cannot offer a player.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can, it takes someone with a spine, it's called a contract!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll admit that I gave him another go after the Ivanovic bite - but once the Chellini incident happened he was gone and bar the odd few most wanted him gone - shame as it clearly looks like he did it to engineer a move away
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I thought the bite was a one off, i was more disgusted the way he embarrassed Kenny when he refused to shake Evra's hand, Kenny was made to look stupid on live TV.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 4, 2015)

Jose has proved he's a good manager in terms of results, particularly with Chelsea but Ancelloti, Di Matteo and Benitez also won big trophies for Chelsea primarily as they are a rich club and can buy a team in the same way Man City do. Inter were made excellent by Mancini, Real are Real so always good, Porto was what really put Mourinho in the spotlight winning ECL but that's a long time ago now and he doesn't seem to enjoy what he does these days - think he needs a good break from football and returning to a club he left before is not really a good move, Real is a bigger job so he stepped down imo. His behaviour this season just seems pathetic really, worse than usual, no class. Despite that I quite like him, not sure why.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Monaco in for Jose with a Â£35m offer ? if roman really  wants him gone no better chance than that?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously a personality stand off between the rich Russian who owns Chelsea and Mourinho......good be a good laugh if neither gives way.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes you can, it takes someone with a spine, it's called a contract!!!
		
Click to expand...

You cant really force someone to stay, they'll sulk and probably become a disruptive influence. Why keep someone who would rather be off? It doesnt work. Contracts can be terminated and bought out.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			No not yet but do you think he should be?

In my view he should be given the season at least to turn it around.
Club and some supporters have short memories if they force him out.
		
Click to expand...

As a Chelsea fan I'd give Jose a 10 year contract and any players who don't want to play for him can do one.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 6, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			As a Chelsea fan I'd give Jose a 10 year contract and any players who don't want to play for him can do one.
		
Click to expand...

Support the man when he is down, that is exactly what a supporter should be doing. :thup: Only us rival supporters are allowed to ridicule and berate him.

Too many Chelsea fans want to get rid because they've got caught up in the media frenzy or they are on the glory bandwagon. They lost sight of how much success and good that Mourinho has done for the club.

I don't particularly like Mourinho but surely to God he has earned the right to have a poor season every now and again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Support the man when he is down, that is exactly what a supporter should be doing. :thup: Only us rival supporters are allowed to ridicule and berate him.

*Too many Chelsea fans want to get rid because they've got caught up in the media frenzy or they are on the glory bandwagon*. They lost sight of how much success and good that Mourinho has done for the club.

I don't particularly like Mourinho but surely to God he has earned the right to have a poor season every now and again.
		
Click to expand...


Listening to the crowd im not sure how true a statement that it is - seems from what i have seen and heard that the fans are fully behind him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Too many Chelsea fans want to get rid because they've got caught up in the media frenzy or they are on the glory bandwagon. They lost sight of how much success and good that Mourinho has done for the club.
		
Click to expand...

Fans were fantastic towards him in the CL midweek and Jose acknowledge their support in the post match press conference so I would argue the majority are still behind him


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Listening to the crowd im not sure how true a statement that it is - seems from what i have seen and heard that the fans are fully behind him
		
Click to expand...

Not saying the majority aren't behind him I have no idea on that. Only saying that I have heard too many Chelsea supporters spouting off that they would rather he would leave before its too late.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Not saying the majority aren't behind him I have no idea on that. Only saying that I have heard too many Chelsea supporters spouting off that they would rather he would leave before its too late.
		
Click to expand...

Where have you heard this? 
Newspapers?


----------



## Bobirdie (Nov 6, 2015)

Although money isnt an issue to Roman it would costba fortune to get rid of Mourinho. And realistically the only person who could replace him at the moment would be Diego Simeone, and he just signed a 5 year deal. So that would cost Â£35m to buy him out of that aswell iirc


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Where have you heard this? 
Newspapers?
		
Click to expand...

No, that's not the sort of thing you can read in a newspaper.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Support the man when he is down, that is exactly what a supporter should be doing. :thup: Only us rival supporters are allowed to ridicule and berate him.

*Too many Chelsea fans want to get rid because they've got caught up in the media frenzy or they are on the glory bandwagon. They lost sight of how much success and good that Mourinho has done for the club.*

I don't particularly like Mourinho but surely to God he has earned the right to have a poor season every now and again.
		
Click to expand...

What an absolute load of tosh; if Chelsea fans want rid of Mourinho it is not because of the media or glory hunting, it's because his behaviour this season has been embarrassing & downright disgraceful on occasions.  I'm sure there is more going on behind the scenes than any of us will ever know but I'm not sure that can excuse some of what we've seen.

There's no doubt that he has been instrumental in a lot of Chelsea's success, but there's a lot more to it than just him.  He was left the core of a winning squad by Claudio Ranieri, who receives little credit for it, but whose efforts are highly thought of by Chelsea fans.  I'm delighted to see him doing so well at Leicester and look forward to seeing him receive a warm welcome back to the Bridge.  Other managers have also brought us success; Hiddink got us an FA Cup win, Ancelotti got us a double, di Matteo got us the Champions League, and all of them achieved it without anything like the amount of opprobrium that Jose manages to single-handedly attract to the club.

Whilst he has brought success, he also brings baggage and his continuing refusal to give youth a chance will not help us in the future.  Everyone's entitled to a bad day at the office, but please don't confuse the real reasons for the current discontent with him with the rot you'll read in the papers.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 6, 2015)

I've heard a few people on 606 calling themselves Chelsea fans and saying JM should go, and I imagine the same is probably happening on Talksport as well. The vast majority of fans I talk with want Jose to stay. He's earned our loyalty as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			What an absolute load of tosh; if Chelsea fans want rid of Mourinho it is not because of the media or glory hunting, it's because his behaviour this season has been embarrassing & downright disgraceful on occasions.  I'm sure there is more going on behind the scenes than any of us will ever know but I'm not sure that can excuse some of what we've seen.

There's no doubt that he has been instrumental in a lot of Chelsea's success, but there's a lot more to it than just him.  He was left the core of a winning squad by Claudio Ranieri, who receives little credit for it, but whose efforts are highly thought of by Chelsea fans.  I'm delighted to see him doing so well at Leicester and look forward to seeing him receive a warm welcome back to the Bridge.  Other managers have also brought us success; Hiddink got us an FA Cup win, Ancelotti got us a double, di Matteo got us the Champions League, and all of them achieved it without anything like the amount of opprobrium that Jose manages to single-handedly attract to the club.

Whilst he has brought success, he also brings baggage and his continuing refusal to give youth a chance will not help us in the future.  Everyone's entitled to a bad day at the office, but please don't confuse the real reasons for the current discontent with him with the rot you'll read in the papers.
		
Click to expand...


So you are talking for the whole of the Chelsea fan base? 

For the past month or more have you not heard and read accounts of Chelsea supporters genuinely worried about losing out on top 4 ? 

 All I am saying is that there is a section of supporters that want Mourinho out because they cant see him turning it around. Accusing him of not having a clue anymore, no plan b, etc,. Yes some of them will probably think that he is an embarrassment and has acted disgracefully as well but not everyone will care about that. 

Some are more concerned about not winning stuff and their status in the league. I know because I hear them, we all hear them.

Not a absolute load of tosh at all, perhaps you can take your head out of the sand and see for yourself Richard. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't imagine what the fans want is that important, if Roman is happy he stays if not moroniho goes.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 6, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I can't imagine what the fans want is that important, if Roman is happy he stays if not moroniho goes.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that true of every club, especially in the PL?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I can't imagine what the fans want is that important, if Roman is happy he stays if not moroniho goes.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same at Arsenal. 
If the board listened to the fans Wenger would be gone,luckily for him they prefer to look at the books.


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 6, 2015)

Why is this not in the football thread? The title is a load of tosh too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			So you are talking for the whole of the Chelsea fan base? 

For the past month or more have you not heard and read accounts of Chelsea supporters genuinely worried about losing out on top 4 ? 

 All I am saying is that there is a section of supporters that want Mourinho out because they cant see him turning it around. Accusing him of not having a clue anymore, no plan b, etc,. Yes some of them will probably think that he is an embarrassment and has acted disgracefully as well but not everyone will care about that. 

Some are more concerned about not winning stuff and their status in the league. I know because I hear them, we all hear them.

Not a absolute load of tosh at all, perhaps you can take your head out of the sand and see for yourself Richard. Don't take my word for it.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't say a section of supporters, you said too many Chelsea fans and you then went on to give the reasons why these too many Chelsea fans wanted rid and to give your opinion about their short memories and lack of gratitude.

I'm not sure where you bump into all these Chelsea fans, but drinking with them before the game, being in the stadium with them during the game and drinking with them or talking to them on the journey home after the game, there are a number who are concerned with the fact that he should be doing better with the players at his disposal and that we may struggle to get European football next year, but there are a far greater number that have concerns about other matters, particularly his behaviour this season.

There's a section of Arsenal fans who think Wenger should be gone for whatever reason, but as a Chelsea fan who doesn't know the full ins & outs, I'll look and listen but I'm nowhere near close enough to the club to comment on what the fans actually want, yet apparently you know more about it than people that go to Stamford Bridge week in week out.

So no Sean, whilst I don't speak for the whole of the Chelsea fan base, I'm a darn sight closer to what they think than you are, and I won't be taking your word for it anytime soon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			What an absolute load of tosh; if Chelsea fans want rid of Mourinho it is not because of the media or glory hunting, it's because his behaviour this season has been embarrassing & downright disgraceful on occasions.  I'm sure there is more going on behind the scenes than any of us will ever know but I'm not sure that can excuse some of what we've seen.

There's no doubt that he has been instrumental in a lot of Chelsea's success, but there's a lot more to it than just him.  He was left the core of a winning squad by Claudio Ranieri, who receives little credit for it, but whose efforts are highly thought of by Chelsea fans.  I'm delighted to see him doing so well at Leicester and look forward to seeing him receive a warm welcome back to the Bridge.  Other managers have also brought us success; Hiddink got us an FA Cup win, Ancelotti got us a double, di Matteo got us the Champions League, and all of them achieved it without anything like the amount of opprobrium that Jose manages to single-handedly attract to the club.

Whilst he has brought success, he also brings baggage and *his continuing refusal to give youth a chance will not help us in the future.*  Everyone's entitled to a bad day at the office, but please don't confuse the real reasons for the current discontent with him with the rot you'll read in the papers.
		
Click to expand...

This can be said about most managers in the top 6 though, it's easier to give the youth a chance in a winning side but when you're struggling for results and performances it's not an ideal time to give the youth a chance.  That said he has had plenty of opportunities in the last 2 seasons to bring some younger players in.

He's also got some very expensive players out on loan in Caudrado and Salah which is surprising considering they never made many signings this summer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			You cant really force someone to stay, they'll sulk and probably become a disruptive influence. Why keep someone who would rather be off? It doesnt work. Contracts can be terminated and bought out.
		
Click to expand...

And then the next fella does the same, then the fella after. Hard to build a team then.

Stand up to them, other clubs may then follow, and try to wrestle some power back from the players.

Can you buy out any contract?

I know some can nowadays, but there are stipulations attached to them, and an age rule, I think?

How often have top players actually done this.........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			And then the next fella does the same, then the fella after. Hard to build a team then.

Stand up to them, other clubs may then follow, and try to wrestle some power back from the players.

Can you buy out any contract?

I know some can nowadays, but there are stipulations attached to them, and an age rule, I think?

How often have top players actually done this.........
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, Berahino didn't win, so what if they sulk, there not complete idiots, they know nobody will risk buying someone who has sat in a squad doing nowt, there's a few who've prefered to stay in the reserves rather than take a pay cut.


----------



## Bobirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

Bring the foreigner rule back in. Up it to 5 foreigners in the team sheet. Need to do something to get homegrown players in the top teams again that appreciate football and their teams.

Look at the last manchester derby. Terrible! No hunger. These players are happy with a nil nil draw. Its a case of 'lets not get beat' instead of 'lets get into this so and so' now!!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			You didn't say a section of supporters, you said too many Chelsea fans and you then went on to give the reasons why these too many Chelsea fans wanted rid and to give your opinion about their short memories and lack of gratitude.

I'm not sure where you bump into all these Chelsea fans, but drinking with them before the game, being in the stadium with them during the game and drinking with them or talking to them on the journey home after the game, there are a number who are concerned with the fact that he should be doing better with the players at his disposal and that we may struggle to get European football next year, but there are a far greater number that have concerns about other matters, particularly his behaviour this season.

There's a section of Arsenal fans who think Wenger should be gone for whatever reason, but as a Chelsea fan who doesn't know the full ins & outs, I'll look and listen but I'm nowhere near close enough to the club to comment on what the fans actually want, yet apparently you know more about it than people that go to Stamford Bridge week in week out.

So no Sean, whilst I don't speak for the whole of the Chelsea fan base, I'm a darn sight closer to what they think than you are, and I won't be taking your word for it anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

If I hear even one or two Chelsea supporters wanting Mourinho sacked because they fear losing top 4 or that he has lost the plot then for me that is TOO MANY. I have listened to loads and its all over Twitter to read. #mourinho out and the like.

I don't know what you are disputing. I never said its what the majority are thinking and I don't profess to know anything about Chelsea other than what I read and hear from a distance.

Its a fact that some Chelsea supporters are adopting a similar ungrateful stance, wanting Mourinho to be sacked. Personally I don't like to see that , Lord knows I have seen enough of it with my club and Wenger.

Don't get me wrong, it's good to see Chelsea where they are, but those relatively few supporters should shut up and get behind the manager.


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			So you are talking for the whole of the Chelsea fan base? 

For the past month or more have you not heard and read accounts of Chelsea supporters genuinely worried about losing out on top 4 ? 

 All I am saying is that there is a section of supporters that want Mourinho out because they cant see him turning it around. Accusing him of not having a clue anymore, no plan b, etc,. Yes some of them will probably think that he is an embarrassment and has acted disgracefully as well but not everyone will care about that. 

Some are more concerned about not winning stuff and their status in the league. I know because I hear them, we all hear them.

Not a absolute load of tosh at all, perhaps you can take your head out of the sand and see for yourself Richard. Don't take my word for it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no evidence of that on Wednesday, his name was sang out by all of the crowd many times with everyone standing up also to show him support, which he acknowledged a couple of times, do you work for a red top during the day :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			If I hear even one or two Chelsea supporters wanting Mourinho sacked because they fear losing top 4 or that he has lost the plot then for me that is TOO MANY. I have listened to loads and its all over Twitter to read. #mourinho out and the like.

I don't know what you are disputing. I never said its what the majority are thinking and I don't profess to know anything about Chelsea other than what I read and hear from a distance.

Its a fact that some Chelsea supporters are adopting a similar ungrateful stance, wanting Mourinho to be sacked. Personally I don't like to see that , Lord knows I have seen enough of it with my club and Wenger.

Don't get me wrong, it's good to see Chelsea where they are, but those relatively few supporters should shut up and get behind the manager.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, so one or two supporters not being happy with the manager justifies a bold statement, presented as fact, that too many Chelsea fans want him out with the implied criticism they they are glory hunters with short memories?  No you never said it was the majority, but that was certainly the implication.  And the supporting evidence that it's all over Twatter is just too compelling to ignore, isn't it; wasn't it on Twatter that it was falsely reported that Chelsea fans abused Petr Cech with a vile chant suggesting he should be dead?  The report that transpired to be the complete load of tosh that those present knew it was all along, yet the Classenal fans and others on here waded in as though it was fact!  And you wonder why I dispute it?

On the subject of Classenal, did you not have a goal disallowed in Munich when Ozil deliberately punched the ball into the net?  No comments on here decrying his behaviour that I've seen, yet I stumbled across this little gem of yours in the main football thread;
_






 Originally Posted by sawtooth






He cant really but the damage was done in the first half by Costa.

*Cheat*, score, defend. Chelsea all over.

_

It was immediately jumped on by another Classenal fan, who stated he'd be embarrassed to follow such a team.

In view of that post, your silence over Ozil's behaviour speaks volumes.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh, so one or two supporters not being happy with the manager justifies a bold statement, presented as fact, that too many Chelsea fans want him out with the implied criticism they they are glory hunters with short memories?  No you never said it was the majority, but that was certainly the implication.  And the supporting evidence that it's all over Twatter is just too compelling to ignore, isn't it; wasn't it on Twatter that it was falsely reported that Chelsea fans abused Petr Cech with a vile chant suggesting he should be dead?  The report that transpired to be the complete load of tosh that those present knew it was all along, yet the Classenal fans and others on here waded in as though it was fact!  And you wonder why I dispute it?

On the subject of Classenal, did you not have a goal disallowed in Munich when Ozil deliberately punched the ball into the net?  No comments on here decrying his behaviour that I've seen, yet I stumbled across this little gem of yours in the main football thread;
_






 Originally Posted by sawtooth






He cant really but the damage was done in the first half by Costa.

*Cheat*, score, defend. Chelsea all over.

_

It was immediately jumped on by another Classenal fan, who stated he'd be embarrassed to follow such a team.

In view of that post, your silence over Ozil's behaviour speaks volumes.


Click to expand...

No, you twist my words and imply things that are not there., I said even it is was just one or two that would have been too many. Infact there are loads of places you can see it for yourself. Its all over the radio as well. Maybe tune in after the Stoke match if you don't get a result you might hear it first hand. 

I don't see what Ozil and past threads about cheating has anything to to with this but for the record I hate cheating. I don't condone it and I wished that all players refrain from doing it. Especially our own. Ozil you are a plonker  please cut it out!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

You can't always take twitter/facebook as a barometer of match going footy fans.

I've seen it with Liverpool fans on talkgarbage, and rubbish from people on facebook who havent been the match for years.

The glory-hunting, end-of-the-world/beginning-of-a-glorious-future, knobs are all over the place, but not always a reflection of genuine match-going, reasonably intelligent footy fans. At least they invest some money and passion into their club.

It's also not to say that people who dont go the match dont have a clue, or all match going fans are bona-fide footy experts, before someone says that, either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

To be fair to an under pressure Mourinho, I thought that was a decent Chelsea performance


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can't always take twitter/facebook as a barometer of match going footy fans.

I've seen it with Liverpool fans on talkgarbage, and rubbish from people on facebook who havent been the match for years.

The glory-hunting, end-of-the-world/beginning-of-a-glorious-future, knobs are all over the place, but not always a reflection of genuine match-going, reasonably intelligent footy fans. At least they invest some money and passion into their club.

It's also not to say that people who dont go the match dont have a clue, or all match going fans are bona-fide footy experts, before someone says that, either.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know that Pete, the so called plastic fans that turn on the manager when things get a little sticky. They are not necessarily representative of what most supporters think.

I was only pointing out that a lot of these types are coming on the radio spouting off about wanting Mourinho out. To be fair, similar musings on twitter and football forums are normally met returned with interest from angry Chelsea supporters voicing support for Mourinho. So I know it isn't what everybody is saying.....but I never said or implied that anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah I know that Pete, the so called plastic fans that turn on the manager when things get a little sticky. They are not necessarily representative of what most supporters think.

I was only pointing out that a lot of these types are coming on the radio spouting off about wanting Mourinho out. To be fair, similar musings on twitter and football forums are normally met returned with interest from angry Chelsea supporters voicing support for Mourinho. So I know it isn't what everybody is saying.....but I never said or implied that anyway.

Click to expand...

It's also not correct to call people who turn on the manager "plastic fans"

Fans can also rightly voice concerns in regards their manager


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's also not correct to call people who turn on the manager "plastic fans"

Fans can also rightly voice concerns in regards their manager
		
Click to expand...

It is in the context of this argument. The fans in question were saying things like Mourinho has to go we won't win anything with him now, we won't get top 4, 

If that doesn't sound like a gloryhunter/plastic fan then what does?

By the way if it isn't already abundantly clear, I am sticking up for Mourinho here. See the 1st post.

He deserves time to sort it out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			It is in the context of this argument. The fans in question were saying things like Mourinho has to go we won't win anything with him now, we won't get top 4, 

If that doesn't sound like a gloryhunter/plastic fan then what does?

By the way if it isn't already abundantly clear, I am sticking up for Mourinho here. See the 1st post.

He deserves time to sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

I know where you are coming from. Plenty of plastic fans wanted LvG, Wenger and Mourinho out and are the first to make their voices heard. The first two aren't doing too badly and I reckon Jose will turn it round given time, but that's the big *IF.* Will Roman give him the time


----------

